# Rec.: skiff that can handle open water chop



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

Any recommendations? Looking for a skiff that can handle running chop in open water. We usually run about 15 miles in open water and want a skiff that you can handle some waves of the wind picks up while I’m out there


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Too broad of a picture for me.

Define open water...river, bay (which bay), off shore???

What about a closer ramp to the destination?


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

Fishing out of Mississippi/Louisiana. Would like to be able to run out to the barrier island certain times of year weather permitting but still would like something that I can handle if the winds pick up while I’m still out there. Typical a 10-15 mile run no matter where I launch. What a good skinny water skiff that still have a fairly aggressive V to handle some waves?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Maverick Hpx 18.
HB Marquesa.
Maybe ECC Vantage, but the one I’ve been on has trouble raising bow with motor trim due to the sponsons.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Chittum 18 foot 12 degree. I like the Mangrove build with Tohatsu 60; easiest poling— true 7” draft. But the Snake Bight with F70 or Merc 115 perform well too — there was a thread about this topic for Louisiana earlier this year. Will forward the link.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Not sure which barrier islands you are referring too but have run to Chandys from Venice in a vantage, Beavertail bx2 and Chittum 12 degree. That is crossing open water from Venice. Weather dictates the trip. It was pushing it in Beavertail others were pretty comfortable.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/best-rough-water-skiff.62702/page-8


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

you didn't state size or budget but no matter if it's 16, 18, or 21 feet... if your priority is the best skiff/flats boat to run open water 15 miles offshore, then there is only one "best" option and that is an Egret.

A real self-bailing cockpit, well made, and I don't think anyone with any integreity, maybe that's a little harsh so let me rephrase.. no one can seriosuly claim thier HB, ECC, Chitum, Beavertail, Maverick, whatever has a better ride or handles chop better than the same size Egret. Now, if you're looking to pole silently in 8" of water then there are better options.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

With this being a regular occurrence I think you should be looking at bay boats.

If it has to be flats boat style, Egret.


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

I have a 22’ bay boat but I’ve been limited to getting into ponds where I can see the redfish but can’t get to them. Frustrating when you see tailing reds


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BD108 said:


> I have a 22’ bay boat but I’ve been limited to getting into ponds where I can see the redfish but can’t get to them. Frustrating when you see tailing reds


A vee bottom that can handle chop won't draw much less than the bay boat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

willy roberts.............Key west or Carolina skiff.....for the money


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Half Shell said:


> you didn't state size or budget but no matter if it's 16, 18, or 21 feet... if your priority is the best skiff/flats boat to run open water 15 miles offshore, then there is only one "best" option and that is an Egret.
> 
> A real self-bailing cockpit, well made, and I don't think anyone with any integreity, maybe that's a little harsh so let me rephrase.. no one can seriosuly claim thier HB, ECC, Chitum, Beavertail, Maverick, whatever has a better ride or handles chop better than the same size Egret. Now, if you're looking to pole silently in 8" of water then there are better options.


True dat


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

BD108 said:


> I have a 22’ bay boat but I’ve been limited to getting into ponds where I can see the redfish but can’t get to them. Frustrating when you see tailing reds


Then get out your rubber ducky float and float yourself in or use a flats blaster rig. Which is a bank sinker at end of leader with bait of choice tied off where leader meets line. If you can see the fish you can reach the fish


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Remember one mans “ chop “ is another’s 3-4 . Just ran a 80 mile round trip in an 18 hpx and half the ride was not fun . Does it get it done yes . Does the v eat chop ? ... ahh not really it’s a skiff . This is not an hpx review . I’m basically talking all skiffs . My first question I ask everyone is , are you really going to pole ? If the answer is no than simply move to a 20-22ft bay boat for the most part or large flats boat ... red fisher egret , seahunter , etc ... if the answer is yes ... well now you start getting into particulars .... I’ve spent a lot of time in an hpx , I can’t speak to the vantage or marquesa . I would think they are all similar in ride . If you want a skiff you can still pole regularly I would start there . But unfortunately there is no magic skiff yet and at times we all still get our ass kicked. Despite judging tide,wind ,launch points etc .... good luck skiff shopping is fun !


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

From what I have heard the new egrets are a bad joke when it comes to craftsmanship. Not up to the standards of what the company was built on.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

el9surf said:


> From what I have heard the new egrets are a bad joke when it comes to craftsmanship. Not up to the standards of what the company was built on.


Lol, ok. Read that online did you? I know exactly whose posts you've read and somehow there is only one with issues.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

BD108 said:


> Any recommendations? Looking for a skiff that can handle running chop in open water. We usually run about 15 miles in open water and want a skiff that you can handle some waves of the wind picks up while I’m out there


I would strongly recommend you look into an ActionCraft FlatsMaster in whatever length is best for you. The hulls have 17 degrees of deadrise at the transom, and they still float in less than a foot of water fully rigged and loaded. I have an 1820 and love it. Does it pole like a zero or two degree deadrise microskiff? No. Will it pole in five or six inches of water like a zero or two degree microskiff. No, but those will pound you silly in a serious chop. If you can find a boat that rides better than an ActionCraft in a chop which is still poleable, spinable and quiet, buy it. I encourage you to take a test ride in an ActionCraft. And no, in case you're wondering, I'm not in any way connected to the company other than as a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Chong (Oct 22, 2015)

I’ve owned an Egret for almost two years. It handles sloppy conditions, within reason of course, exceptionally well. So well that it served as a gateway drug to nearshore/offshore fishing, and now I’m selling it to move up to a 24-foot boat.



el9surf said:


> From what I have heard the new egrets are a bad joke when it comes to craftsmanship. Not up to the standards of what the company was built on.


This isn’t true. Happy to show anyone interest in an Egret my boat to disprove this.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Flats Broke said:


> I would strongly recommend you look into an ActionCraft FlatsMaster in whatever length is best for you. The hulls have 17 degrees of deadrise at the transom, and they still float in less than a foot of water fully rigged and loaded. I have an 1820 and love it. Does it pole like a zero or two degree deadrise microskiff? No. Will it pole in five or six inches of water like a zero or two degree microskiff. No, but those will pound you silly in a serious chop. If you can find a boat that rides better than an ActionCraft in a chop which is still poleable, spinable and quiet, buy it. I encourage you to take a test ride in an ActionCraft. And no, in case you're wondering, I'm not in any way connected to the company other than as a very satisfied customer.


X2 I have a 1995 1820 very soft riding boats for sure I love mine.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

BD108 said:


> I have a 22’ bay boat but I’ve been limited to getting into ponds where I can see the redfish but can’t get to them. Frustrating when you see tailing reds


Throw a kayak in the bay boat. I live in Slidell and that water can kick up pretty good. Every now and then I'll make the run from Slidell to the marsh in my skiff but only on days that are forecasting light and variable all day.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Maverick Mirage II or Maverick HPX. A lot of us that fish the marsh from Pass Christian use them. It is 13 miles of open water to grand pass from the yacht club. I have been in some nasty stuff out there and can still get in 99% of the places in the marsh to pole. The only times it can be a little tough is a north wind in the winter but my gordon waterman isnt getting in those ponds either. I would highly recommend the Maverick Mirage II or HPX if you want something that can handle open water but also pole around for reds in shallow water.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Captjp said:


> Throw a kayak in the bay boat. I live in Slidell and that water can kick up pretty good. Every now and then I'll make the run from Slidell to the marsh in my skiff but only on days that are forecasting light and variable all day.


Big big b*lls, I fished n hunted d same areas. Smallest boat we used in mostly all weather was a 20' n still couldn't cross n had to spend d night for weather to pass.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> X2 I have a 1995 1820 very soft riding boats for sure I love mine.


are they back in production?


----------



## Redfan (Jul 10, 2019)

I spent a week out there in a marquesa and have a new respect for that boat. It ran and poled skinny and gave me confidence running across open water in stuff I never would’ve run a skiff through in the past. In my mind, it may be the perfect blend of bayboat and skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Doublehaul said:


> are they back in production?


Yes I do believe they are not the original owners though.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Go up in size, a 20 ftr with a nice V is what you need. SHip Island, Horn , Cat Island are 5-7 miles offshore and it can get rough. Knew a guy that ran a 15 ft. Boston Whaler to Chandeluer from Biloxi, kind of regularly. That's just crazy. I had a 16 ft. Dolphin Backsountry that took rough water way better than his BW and I would not do that for anyhting. That Mississippi Sound can see 4 -6 ft waves in a heart beat. The Action Craft 1820 is on my watch list for my next boat. They're all composite with no wood as I understand it.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes I do believe they are not the original owners though.


Yes they are. They even build bay boats now. The original owner and designer was Paul Guard who was an offshore boat racer. The 2008 recession caused him to go out of business. All the assets were subsequently purchased by a new owner, and he is building high quality boats again in the same town of Cape Coral, FL. They are not cheap though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Flats Broke said:


> Yes they are. They even build bay boats now. The original owner and designer was Paul Guard who was an offshore boat racer. The 2008 recession caused him to go out of business. All the assets were subsequently purchased by a new owner, and he is building high quality boats again in the same town of Cape Coral, FL. They are not cheap though.


I live in Ft Myers and have meet the owners ( a father and son) at a boat show they were very nice and seemed knowledgeable about their product mine is a 95 so it was built by the original designer. It is a very soft ride in a nasty chop.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Big big b*lls, I fished n hunted d same areas. Smallest boat we used in mostly all weather was a 20' n still couldn't cross n had to spend d night for weather to pass.


That's why I said only went on days with very good forecast and checking weather buoys to the east and west to see what might be coming. And it's almost always in the spring before the afternoon showers kick in. Always left from Slidell so if the weather did change we could run back thru the marsh and be protected most of the way. Can't do it most days but it's nice when you can.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

FREEMAN 37 with 2 paddle boards on the back


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Just a 37? I think atleast a 42 is necessary 


jonny said:


> FREEMAN 37 with 2 paddle boards on the back


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SKINNYDIPPIN’ said:


> Just a 37? I think atleast a 42 is necessary


The 37 is easier to maneuver in the tight twisty marsh creeks.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I live in Ft Myers and have meet the owners ( a father and son) at a boat show they were very nice and seemed knowledgeable about their product mine is a 95 so it was built by the original designer. It is a very soft ride in a nasty chop.


Backcountry, that was me and my Dad you met and thanks for the kind words. Yeah our boats aren't cheap but they will last through all the abuse that fishermen put them through and more. I have ridden most all the brands out there and I will put my 1820 against any of them in rough water.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Skiffs dont do good in chop or 1-2' seas. Some flats boats can handle stuff like that. Older Hewes, Maverick Master Angler, my boat
you trade skinny boats, 5-7" for Flats boats 8 -9"


----------



## Spike.985 (Apr 13, 2016)

Marquesa. Make the run on the reg. I do have XM weather for summertime thunderstorms. It can change for the worse very quickly. Ask me how I know


----------



## redrooster1977 (Dec 28, 2017)

Steve Washington said:


> Backcountry, that was me and my Dad you met and thanks for the kind words. Yeah our boats aren't cheap but they will last through all the abuse that fishermen put them through and more. I have ridden most all the brands out there and I will put my 1820 against any of them in rough water.


An 1820 (due to its weight perhaps) may well be a “softer ride” compared to some, but the 1600 and 1720 i’ve owned are just a little bit better ride wise than a comparable aluminum boat in Bay or Bass configuration. Action Craft makes a great quality boat, and they are my pick for doing most everything right. But they’re a semi lightweight glass boat with a modified-v hull at the end of the day. And the ride is just ok too me. If you need proof run a AC 1600 or 1720 in 1-2ft chop then jump right into a early to late 90’s Hewes 16ft ”Lappy” Bonefisher/Redfisher. Believe me you will see a difference. The Hewes will draft more and not run as well on the same hp as the Action Craft but the ride is considerably better. Nothing fishes better than a AC though..... best deck design and layout. Just not the best ride.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

redrooster1977 said:


> An 1820 (due to its weight perhaps) may well be a “softer ride” compared to some, but the 1600 and 1720 i’ve owned are just a little bit better ride wise than a comparable aluminum boat in Bay or Bass configuration. Action Craft makes a great quality boat, and they are my pick for doing most everything right. But they’re a semi lightweight glass boat with a modified-v hull at the end of the day. And the ride is just ok too me. If you need proof run a AC 1600 or 1720 in 1-2ft chop then jump right into a early to late 90’s Hewes 16ft ”Lappy” Bonefisher/Redfisher. Believe me you will see a difference. The Hewes will draft more and not run as well on the same hp as the Action Craft but the ride is considerably better. Nothing fishes better than a AC though..... best deck design and layout. Just not the best ride.


I would agree with you on the 1600, it can be a bouncy ride due to its lightness, but the 1720 is a great riding boat. 3" wider than the 1820 it lands pretty soft in the chop. Unless you are speaking of a Hybrid version, then the weight that has been taken out makes it a bit bouncy also.


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

Redfan said:


> I spent a week out there in a marquesa and have a new respect for that boat. It ran and poled skinny and gave me confidence running across open water in stuff I never would’ve run a skiff through in the past. In my mind, it may be the perfect blend of bayboat and skiff.


Marquesa all the way I love mine; been in a 3’ chop in comfort then polled for tailing reds with ease.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Open water chop? Probably something closer to a panga style skiff.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Flats Broke said:


> I would strongly recommend you look into an ActionCraft FlatsMaster in whatever length is best for you. The hulls have 17 degrees of deadrise at the transom, and they still float in less than a foot of water fully rigged and loaded. I have an 1820 and love it. Does it pole like a zero or two degree deadrise microskiff? No. Will it pole in five or six inches of water like a zero or two degree microskiff. No, but those will pound you silly in a serious chop. If you can find a boat that rides better than an ActionCraft in a chop which is still poleable, spinable and quiet, buy it. I encourage you to take a test ride in an ActionCraft. And no, in case you're wondering, I'm not in any way connected to the company other than as a very satisfied customer.


I have the same boat and the main reason I sold my tunnel hull skiff and bought this is because of the ride. Handles a hard chop better than any flats boat I have ever rode it. It is a good compromise boat.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes I do believe they are not the original owners though.


Yes and building a good boat


----------



## Greg_F. (Feb 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Yes and building a good boat


Action craft 1720, great boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I ran my Action craft thru boca grande looking for triple tail on Sunday with it blowing 15 to 20 doesn't get much more rough than boca with a north eastern wind never worried once.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I ran my Action craft thru boca grande looking for triple tail on Sunday with it blowing 15 to 20 doesn't get much more rough than boca with a north eastern wind never worried once.


Had my Action Craft 1820 out Saturday in the 1000 islands. The run outside the island was solid 2-3 ft chop with a steady 20+mph wind. Never went below 30 mph and cruised through it. Best hull design in a flats boat out there for the ride.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

You guys are tripping with these chop running claims. None of us are running balls to the walls thru any 2-3 ft chop with out breaking something. 1-2 yes.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

LOL @ 3' chop.
Sounds fun.
First of all, ain't no such thing. If it's 3', it's no longer "chop."
At some point, you have to just have a backup hobby. 3' waves is one of those times.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boneheaded said:


> You guys are tripping with these chop running claims. None of us are running balls to the walls thru any 2-3 ft chop with out breaking something. 1-2 yes.


Oh no not me I crawl thru the big waves I wouldn't run 30 thru 20 plus mph wind my old back couldn't take the beating nor would I want to put that much stress on any hull. It's already a 1995 hull but they're very seaworthy is my point only. It's mostly the captain over the boat in my experience.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

If you are in the Fort Myers area I will prove it. Not only is it true that the boat can do it it is actually a pretty comfortable ride. I had it in the Caloosahatchee a few weeks ago with steady 3 ft rollers for about a mile. The boat bridged them and rode almost smoothly. From this last weekend I had three of us in the boat so we rode a little heavier than normal but it was no problem. A little wet when I had to keep the wind off my quarter but all flats boats and skiffs have that problem.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Steve Washington said:


> If you are in the Fort Myers area I will prove it. Not only is it true that the boat can do it it is actually a pretty comfortable ride. I had it in the Caloosahatchee a few weeks ago with steady 3 ft rollers for about a mile. The boat bridged them and rode almost smoothly. From this last weekend I had three of us in the boat so we rode a little heavier than normal but it was no problem. A little wet when I had to keep the wind off my quarter but all flats boats and skiffs have that problem.[/QUOTEoure taking the 3 footers head on


You can take those waves cause sheer weight of the actioncraft barge will plow right through with the 115! LOL where lighter boats would be bouncing, its a trade off.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Boneheaded said:


> You can take those waves cause sheer weight of the actioncrap barge will plow you right through with the 115! LOL where lighter boats would be bouncing


Not to be argumentative but you used a disparaging comment about a boat that allows people to go fishing while others would be at home because the seas were too rough. I don't see how that attribute is a negative. The Action Crafts are heavier for sure but the ride is excellent, stability is exceptional, and draft is good. What is not to like about them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smack talking a man's skiff is like kicking his dog, man.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Steve Washington said:


> Not to be argumentative but you used a disparaging comment about a boat that allows people to go fishing while others would be at home because the seas were too rough. I don't see how that attribute is a negative. The Action Crafts are heavier for sure but the ride is excellent, stability is exceptional, and draft is good. What is not to like about them.


Great boats! Plenty of rod holders battery and cooler space, great for drifitng with popping corks, but maybe not the best for technical stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Smack talking a man's skiff is like kicking his dog, man.


Especially a proven design that has a place in the industry and does it pretty well IMO. I have a flats boat that will take 3’ers and does it very well at 30-40mph! Would I take a true poling skiff out in that? Not by choice!


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Especially a proven design that has a place in the industry and does it pretty well IMO. I have a flats boat that will take 3’ers and does it very well at 30-40mph! Would I take a true poling skiff out in that? Not by choice!


There is the difference, the Action Craft is not a technical poling skiff. It is a flats boat. Two totally separate kinds of boats. I don't like the unsteady fishing platform of the technical poling skiffs nor the necessity to stay at home on the bad days. But....those technical poling skiffs do run shallower and are easier to pole. The decision is personal to each boat owner. There is no perfect boat that does everything. I think the Action Craft does more well than any other boat out there.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve Washington said:


> There is the difference, the Action Craft is not a technical poling skiff. It is a flats boat. Two totally separate kinds of boats. I don't like the unsteady fishing platform of the technical poling skiffs nor the necessity to stay at home on the bad days. But....those technical poling skiffs do run shallower and are easier to pole. The decision is personal to each boat owner. There is no perfect boat that does everything. I think the Action Craft does more well than any other boat out there.


Maybe your idea of smoothe, is different than most folks


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

jonterr said:


> Maybe your idea of smoothe, is different than most folks


Very true, I have a stand up leaning post on my boat so driving is very comfortable and smooth. Would never go to a sitting position again. Completely different ride.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds tippy


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> Sounds tippy


Surprised it took this long.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

These things are totally subjective. We aren’t talking about measurable things like 0-60 speed, cornering g forces, etc. we are discussing opinions and personal experiences in conditions that can be uncomfortable and even dangerous. I love my skiff but my limitations are lower than the boats. I would trust my skiff in the hands of a more experienced operator in much worse conditions than I would operate it in myself. Last year i was fishing out of southern Louisiana with a friend who is very experienced. We were going through rollers of considerable height at sw pass. I asked him if he would take my skiff through that. His reply “yes no problem, but I wouldn’t take a client through it on your or my boat”. Water and weather are no joke and imo it is best to play it safe. Everyone makes there own decisions and lives with the consequences.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Not tippy at all. Very stable even in tight turns. Rides more like a bay boat now instead of a skiff. Most of what is coming out of Action Craft right now has a leaning post on it. People are choosing them after a demo ride, especially the taller customers.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> These things are totally subjective. We aren’t talking about measurable things like 0-60 speed, cornering g forces, etc. we are discussing opinions and personal experiences in conditions that can be uncomfortable and even dangerous. I love my skiff but my limitations are lower than the boats. I would trust my skiff in the hands of a more experienced operator in much worse conditions than I would operate it in myself. Last year i was fishing out of southern Louisiana with a friend who is very experienced. We were going through rollers of considerable height at sw pass. I asked him if he would take my skiff through that. His reply “yes no problem, but I wouldn’t take a client through it on your or my boat”. Water and weather are no joke and imo it is best to play it safe. Everyone makes there own decisions and lives with the consequences.


Great post, 100% correct. Even in heavy chop 30MPH is nothing to be scared of in my boat. I keep it at that speed for a reason. That is the limit to what I am comfortable doing even though the boat can do more. Have gotten too old to be a daredevil anymore.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Steve Washington said:


> There is the difference, the Action Craft is not a technical poling skiff. It is a flats boat. Two totally separate kinds of boats. I don't like the unsteady fishing platform of the technical poling skiffs nor the necessity to stay at home on the bad days. But....those technical poling skiffs do run shallower and are easier to pole. The decision is personal to each boat owner. There is no perfect boat that does everything. I think the Action Craft does more well than any other boat out there.


Egret or OG Maverick with sponsons any day.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I remember back when we caught bonefish, redfish, etc. in skinny water poling an 18 foot Actioncraft or Hewes and never gave it a second thought. They pole well. Not as well as a technical poling skiff, which is not as easy to pole as a microskiff, which is not as easy to pole as kayak or SUP. But none of them are barges. Get real. A "flats skiff" is any boat that is relatively flat-bottomed toward the stern and is pointy. There is no proper delineation between a "flats skiff" and a "flats boat." It is up to the user of the term to decide what he means.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

1. My skiff will barely do 30mph anyway
2. 6" chop is uncomfortable and wet
The other side of the coin is with all that it still drafts and poles like an older 21' master angler with four fat guys in it, so there's that


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I seem to recall a young Egret owner (as in, his dad bought it/owned it) who claimed miraculous speeds and performance in a mere 13-foot chop. Might've been on THT. I miss those days. 

First flats boat I ever rode on was an Actioncraft. Have always liked them since them since (early 90s). I see a new dealer carrying them near me (in Sanford, FL). Anyone know if it's possible to get em without the sea dek? Haven't seen them advertised that way.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Owned a 1720 ActionCraft with a Mercury 150. Never broke the 70-mph barrier, but I did record 69.4 one time.  Great boat. Buddy owned an 1890 and we poled it in the Keys for bonefish and permit as well as reds in the Big Bend.

Here's a shot from the AC site on the 2020 model. Looks like they were targeting buyers like you, Pirate.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

As stated above, ride is subjective. So are things like quiet, ease of pole, etc unless you've come up with a way to measure it on the water. You would think draft would be objective since it is measurable but since there is no industry standard you can't even trust that. Without reliable data it's all opinion, and without doing A-B testing on the same day in the same conditions it's all just conjecture.

I run a 21' Egret, so you can likely guess my opinion on some of the conjecture in this thread. I would love to see how well some of the hulls mentioned keep up during my all too frequent 20 mph west wind run from Choko down to Harney River (30 miles). If there was one that is silent and poleable that could keep up then I may be buying a new boat but I'm not betting on it. So, I stick to trolling motor fishing because I prioritize ride and seaworthiness over poling. I could do without the hull slap though.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

Zika said:


> Owned a 1720 ActionCraft with a Mercury 150. Never broke the 70-mph barrier, but I did record 69.4 one time.  Great boat. Buddy owned an 1890 and we poled it in the Keys for bonefish and permit as well as reds in the Big Bend.
> 
> Here's a shot from the AC site on the 2020 model. Looks like they were targeting buyers like you, Pirate.
> 
> View attachment 101326


I think those are actually all his kids. Busy guy


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> Owned a 1720 ActionCraft with a Mercury 150. Never broke the 70-mph barrier, but I did record 69.4 one time.  Great boat. Buddy owned an 1890 and we poled it in the Keys for bonefish and permit as well as reds in the Big Bend.
> 
> Here's a shot from the AC site on the 2020 model. Looks like they were targeting buyers like you, Pirate.
> 
> View attachment 101326


Funny thing, I saw that exact photo and thought the same thing!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Steve Washington said:


> I think those are actually all his kids. Busy guy


He has me beat then.


----------



## Steve Washington (Nov 9, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> I seem to recall a young Egret owner (as in, his dad bought it/owned it) who claimed miraculous speeds and performance in a mere 13-foot chop. Might've been on THT. I miss those days.
> 
> First flats boat I ever rode on was an Actioncraft. Have always liked them since them since (early 90s). I see a new dealer carrying them near me (in Sanford, FL). Anyone know if it's possible to get em without the sea dek? Haven't seen them advertised that way.


The guy in Sanford is no longer a dealer. You can contact the factory and get one anyway you want it. They will also be at the Tampa Bay Fairgrounds this weekend for the Florida Sportsman Expo.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Some videos of running and crossing Biscayne Bay yesterday in 20 + mph winds. I hate to characterize the conditions in words... but I think it was 3 foot something... not rollers, not breaking waves, but tight steep pointing things, which to me is called chop...

These videos show how a light boat can ride on top vs plowing through waves. It’s also a full carbon boat, which to me is not jumpy if you see the 2nd clip, and the hull has held up very well through many hours of rough conditions.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B43kZA3hl_F/?igshid=8qqafu60gqot


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

One vote for Hell's Bay Marquesa with new Innegra carbon fiber. 

I love mine. Poles well for its size but when it gets nasty I am dry, comfortable and happy.


----------

